# 350z Orange on a R32?



## firefighter81 (Apr 9, 2004)

Has anyone done 350z orange on an R32?

I'm seriously considering this color, for my R32 right now, getting tired of white, just too plain.



















Would someone mind photoshopping a R32 into that color? I've only really got one decent pic of mine, not sure if it will work or not:











Thanks!

Also up to hear other suggestions! I'm considering a Subaru Impreza blue as well, but there is already another very nice similar blue R32 GT-R in my area, so leaning away from that idea for now.


----------



## nori41 (Sep 8, 2007)

that looks sweet as it is!!, i wouldnt choose that particular orange maybe try one thats a bit brighter.
as for other colours i'd go for the NUR green with black wheels, its a tuff looking combo.


----------



## PL_GTR (Apr 7, 2010)

its a very nice colour, would look pretty unique.


----------



## infamous_t (Jul 9, 2007)

Different orange, but gives you an idea


----------



## KM BlackGTR (Mar 17, 2009)

Your car looks fab as it is ( maybe black or gunmetal wheels might give it a lift ):thumbsup:
Don't go for that 350Z colour. Would prob look quite nasty imo.
That other orange 32 looks a bit better. A bit shouty for my taste tho.


----------



## mcgldrck2 (Apr 2, 2008)

yep i feel the same as you km blackGTR, i think its to loud for my taste, but whatever floats your boat


----------



## 2TurbosTwiceFun (Aug 28, 2009)

infamous_t said:


> Different orange, but gives you an idea


Big Chris... This car is a weapon!  Looks HAWT in real life....:clap:


----------



## petey (Feb 24, 2003)

Had a go (hopefully my attachment works!)


----------



## petey (Feb 24, 2003)

oh it came up small? i think it must have been the fault of the free image hosting site i used


----------



## nakagusukumike (Apr 17, 2008)

JasonG! Welcome!


----------

